# Is a star nut necessary?



## Markleo (Feb 20, 2006)

Is a star nut absolutely necessary? One of the parts my old diatech headset had was to hold the fork and I included that part on my new headset as there was no star nut in the fork, It seems safe and the headset is not loose. Have a look at the pic to understand what I mean. Thanks.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Yep...I remember those...was a way to get around the Aheadset patent. They never came with star nuts when I worked on them. They never seemed to work that well, but if you got it tight then your golden.


----------



## Haroldlikesbikes (Jan 3, 2006)

Yes.

A starnut does not keep the fork from falling off but helps pull the whole thing together. Sure you can get everything put together fairly tight, but without a star nut (or alternativly one of those old school headset locks) you'll never get the headset bearings pulled tight enough and you'll destroy the bearings and eventually the frame.

Go get a star nut.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

No you don't absolutely need a start nut, but I cannot see how that would help you properly tension the headset :???: What you can do is either use one of the after market compressions type pieces or use an extremely long bolt and nut running from the bottom of the fork through to the top, then tighten the stem _(this is actually what secures the steerer to the bike)_ and you're all set.

Side note.........looks like you have way to many spacers under your stem. I do believe the max recommended is about 50mm, so either your bike's too small or you need a higher rise stem or bars.


----------



## Slyp Dawg (Oct 13, 2007)

hm. that's one thing I don't really understand about people who have a lot of spacers under their stem. it seems like on a XC bike, having a lot of spacers and a longer steerer tube is just added weight. one would think it would be a lot easier and lighter to run a riser bar/riser stem with a very thin spacer under the stem to keep it off of the headset, especially with the new breed of carbon bars and lighter aluminum or carbon stems that are making their way onto the market


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

It isn't mandatory to use a star nut and there are ways to adjust a stem/fork interface without one, but it isn't typically a "beginner" skill.


----------



## Mountain biker 41 (Oct 13, 2007)

for a couple of bucks, go buy a starnut. When I put my first pair of forks on, I didn't think a star nut was neccessary either, but I was always fiddling with the stem. Its totally worth it


----------



## colombo357 (Oct 31, 2007)

Lock the front brake and rock the bike back and forth. If there's a clunk, your headset isn't tight enough.

Sure, there are ways around the star nut. A quick way to preload the headset would be to use a parallel bar clamp for woodworking. But that won't help you if you have to adjust your stem on the trail.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

it isn't adjustment that the starnut and bolt is there for, it is to maintain tension in the headset. A loose headset will kill the bearings and races faster than you can imagine. If it is too much effort to put a starnut in then you will find putting a new headset in even more effort.

I have had starnut loosen on almost every type of bike have ridden and if I couldn't have fixed it ASAP I would have ruined a lot of king headsets.

That said the Azonic Headlock is a perfectly good alternative to a starnut as is the diatech clamp *Markleo*

Hope currently has a headset that uses that same strategy but it will also tension the headset. Which I now realize is a misnomer it should be compress the headset.


----------



## Markleo (Feb 20, 2006)

LyNx said:


> Side note.........looks like you have way to many spacers under your stem. I do believe the max recommended is about 50mm, so either your bike's too small or you need a higher rise stem or bars.


Do you mean 50mm of spacers (bottom of the first spacer to top of the last spacer)?? or the distance between the top of the headset to the top of the stem should be 50mm?


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

Do you want a 1 1/8" punch biopsy drilled into your chest when you crash? If you don't use a star nut, I'd suggest some chin nuts.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

NOPE...sorry but everyone who is writing in saying that a starnut or equivalent is needed for this headset is plain wrong.

Here is the description strait from Sheldon Brown

_Diatech threadsets from Dia Compe use a special pair of collars, usually mounted just below the stem and above the top race. The lower collar has a beveled, conical top surface, which fits inside of a matching bevel on the inner circumference of the upper collar.

The upper collar has a gap at one point, with a binder bolt to squeeze the gap together. (This upper collar may also include a cable stop for the front brake, if the bicycle has a rigid fork and conventional cantilever brakes.)

The handlebar stem is clamped tightly to the steerer, preventing the upper collar from moving upward. As the upper collar is compressed by the binder bolt it squeezes lower collar downward, taking up any slack in the headset bearings._

I worked on these headsets in the mid 90's...they were a pain which I'm sure is why they aren't around anymore.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

*Are you loco?*

What the hell are you talking about??? :???: The star nut & top cap are ONLY used to adjust the tension of the headset and keep that tension until you tighten up the bolts on the stem after that there is ABSOLUTELY no need to keep the top cap on ut: :crazy: The stem is what keeps everything all together and tensioned.

If you're star nut & top cap are what's keeping your headset tightened then you are doing something wrong and should seriously check it as the stem is likely to come off or something ut: :crazy: 



rockcrusher said:


> it isn't adjustment that the starnut and bolt is there for, it is to maintain tension in the headset. A loose headset will kill the bearings and races faster than you can imagine. If it is too much effort to put a starnut in then you will find putting a new headset in even more effort.
> 
> I have had starnut loosen on almost every type of bike have ridden and if I couldn't have fixed it ASAP I would have ruined a lot of king headsets.
> 
> ...


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Under the stem, not including the stem. Not anything set in stone, but I remember reading it somewhere.

If any of you guys need any more help go visit PARK TOOLs web site, they have excellent tutorials on pretty much anything bike related.



Markleo said:


> Do you mean 50mm of spacers (bottom of the first spacer to top of the last spacer)?? or the distance between the top of the headset to the top of the stem should be 50mm?


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

As I said....not mandatory (there are numerous ways around it), but the alternatives do not typically use "beginner" skills.


----------

